# AAHHHHHH



## Guest (Nov 12, 2009)

So yesterday I saw my therapist and she put me on Effexor. So I took a pill around like noon and laid on the couch for a few hours watching tv. Then all of a sudden it was like a dam burst in my head and reality came back. I hate that I am such a wussy but it freaked me out. I felt like I just suddenly woke up to find myself where I was. Everything looked completely normal and my thought process felt more normal except that I still felt like I didn't know where I was and I still couldn't really recall the past. Again, and I don't know why, but it was freaking me out so bad that I ended up panicking and having to take a klonopin. Then dp settled back in after another like 2 hours and I felt more comfortable, if at all possible. When I woke up this morning my vision was "normal" again. I went to take a bath and I was tripping out because everything was super sharp and vibrant. The red on the shampoo bottle was so intense I could barely look at it. My head also feels like I have a brain freeze. I'm still feeling dr but not so much dp. My vision is half way normal, if that makes sense. 
I feel like a failure that when reality came back I was afraid of it. I guess since I have been living in dp/dr for the past 3 months having my perception shift like that would be distrubing. :roll:


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

You sure it was Effexor and not MDMA/Extasy you took? I have only heard horrorstories about Effexor. It would indeed be nice if it worked for you. But I dont know if its even possible for its positive effects to manifest after just a few hours or a day.


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

i get those moments alot, although less frequent these days id say.
its like i get overwhelmed bytheintensityof it all, its like my senses getverloaded, and i cant handle taking everthing in, so i then shut down again.

because i dont know what actually causes DP/Dr to come and go, i dont really know whats going on, and how to control it, its could just be a random burst/release, and then it settles back down.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2009)

Inzom said:


> You sure it was Effexor and not MDMA/Extasy you took? I have only heard horrorstories about Effexor. It would indeed be nice if it worked for you. But I dont know if its even possible for its positive effects to manifest after just a few hours or a day.


I feel like I took Ectasy.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

If you start feeling "zaps" or "electrical shocks" or those kinds of things in your head, stop the Effexor right away. I would say "consult your doctor" but no. Besides who needs doctors when we have *Absentis* and *Comfortably Numb* on the forum. *pushes the intercom* Can we get Absentis and/or Comfortably Numb to the thread STAT?


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I think they are doctors, or studying to be doctors. Who have yet to be caught up in all the bullshit.


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Inzom said:


> You sure it was Effexor and not MDMA/Extasy you took? I have only heard horrorstories about Effexor. It would indeed be nice if it worked for you. But I dont know if its even possible for its positive effects to manifest after just a few hours or a day.


Not only horror stories. I take Effexor for something like 3 years and it's the med that helped me the most till now. It got my depression and anxiety better and also improved some of my DP. I'm still far of feeling good but it helped A LOT. It's true though that when I miss one pill, I start having those brain zaps.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2009)

Brain zaps? GREAT. I feel like I'm going to die. I'm not even kidding. My lips and cheeks keep having waves of starting to go numb and tingly. I feel like I have dp/dr times 10. Totally disconnected from myself and the world around me. I have no idea where I'm at but strangely, I'm not panicking. I called the therapist and she said to not take another dose tonight (I'm on 25mg twice a day) and then to take 25mg tomorrow night at bed. She said to start taking my klonopin twice a day and 3 times the dose I have been taking (I've been taking 1/8th mg and she wants me to take .50 mg which I am pretty sure would knock me out until next week) AND she ordered another anxiety medication to take twice a day too. I know this is irrational but I think she might be trying to kill me. She keeps pushing all of these pills off on me. I already feel like I'm going to die. If I take everything she wants me to, I am fairly certain I will.


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

then stop this chemical shit, you idiot.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2009)

FoXS said:


> then stop this chemical shit, you idiot.


AWWW I love you too :roll:


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2009)

Get some fresh air and sit on the grass or by a tree or something. And drink lots of clean/purified water and/or orange juice (or some other juice). Peace.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

0.125 mg Klonopin? damn thats a low dose. Would anyone really get any effect from such a low dosage? I think when I started taking it I was on 1mg twice a day, and now im on 2mg twice a day and have been for... around 8 months I dont really know. Dont be afraid to take more Klonopin, especially in your situation.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> Get some fresh air and sit on the grass or by a tree or something. And drink lots of clean/purified water and/or orange juice (or some other juice). Peace.


also this.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

FoXS said:


> then stop this chemical shit, you idiot.


That was uncalled for............REALLY!!!!!. :|


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah that was not cool.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2009)

Not Cool.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks for having my back Clay. thought and Inzom. He obviously has issues that have nothing to do with me and is directing them toward me. Something happened in his life to make him that impassioned about the subject and that passion is misdirected. I know he was trying to be mean but honestly, it just makes me feel sorry for whatever he went through.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I took Effexor for 3-4 weeks and then stopped and had what somebody told me was called a serotonin crash. I was driven to a hospital and ran away. Then the cops found me and I ran away from them too and slept in some bushes in the rain wishing I had a gun so I could blow my brains out. In my experience Effexor was negative, this was partially because I did not taper off when discontinuing use.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2009)

Wow,

I was thinking about running away within a year or so.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

tinyfairypeople said:


> Thanks for having my back Clay. thought and Inzom. He obviously has issues that have nothing to do with me and is directing them toward me. Something happened in his life to make him that impassioned about the subject and that passion is misdirected. I know he was trying to be mean but honestly, it just makes me feel sorry for whatever he went through.


No prob :wink: . And the name is Dannie by the way  . That is a really nice attitude you have, the Spirit :wink: has made your heart soft towards others even when they curse you, i'm trying to get better there. You are sweet, your husband or boyfriend is blessed.............whether he sees it or not.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi Dannie. Well, I have to say that I think the Effexor IS doing something good. My vision has been clear and normal (as in before dp normal) 95% of the time since mid afternoon yesterday.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2009)

I am on 150mg effexor and it was the only one that actually did anything positive for me. I did have insomnia for the first couple of weeks when I started and when the doses upped but it went as my body adjusted. I take 15mg of mirtazapine at night now too and sleep brilliantly :roll: 
It sounds to me like when the reality comes back, as it were, you are giving it too much attention, if that makes sense? I've always found that when I am feeling better, if I take too much notice or try and hang on to it, it goes away. It's all about just carrying on with your life regardless of how you feel. That is the only way the brain will be able to get the rest it needs. It is really tough sometimes but you just have to do it. Even if you want to stay hiding in bed all the time, I know I did for a month or two but I would still be there 4 years later if I had stayed there instead of getting on with my life the best I can.

Inzom - I take real issue with people rubbishing the medical profession just because there is something they aren't experts on yet. It already takes many years to qualify in medicine, can you imagine if they all had to be experts in every field, know every single condition and every single symptom and treatment? New conditions come up all the time (and before you start I know DP is not particularly new but to be fair I had never heard of it until I had it.....) obviously it is going to take a lot of time and work to properly investigate things and try out new treatments. You don't have some god-given right to medical treatment, or an immediate answer to every problem life throws at you - just be thankful that you even have a medical service to turn to. The good done by them, in general terms, is phenomenal and you only have to go into a city A&E on a weekend night (in fact any night come to think of it) to see how hard these people work. So, quit blaming them please. The human condition means not being perfect. I would think that people in our circumstances would be a bit more understanding of that.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I?ve been sitting infront of the monitor for like 12 hours now and im too fcuked up to write a proper reply right now. I have the utmost respect for people in the physical part of healthcare, much less for the psychiatric industry because of my own experiences and the ones of others. 
I was prescribed Prozac when I was 14 and wrongfully diagnosed (re-evaluated by atleast 3 other doctors) with Aspbergers Syndrome when I was like.. I dunno, 8. 
Antidepressants/Antipsychotics and Amphetamines are given out like candy to kids in USA (and over here). 
I could go on but I wont for previously mentioned reasons.

Be well.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2009)

Inzom said:


> I?ve been sitting infront of the monitor for like 12 hours now and im too fcuked up to write a proper reply right now. I have the utmost respect for people in the physical part of healthcare, much less for the psychiatric industry because of my own experiences and the ones of others.
> I was prescribed Prozac when I was 14 and wrongfully diagnosed (re-evaluated by atleast 3 other doctors) with Aspbergers Syndrome when I was like.. I dunno, 8.
> Antidepressants/Antipsychotics and Amphetamines are given out like candy to kids in USA (and over here).
> I could go on but I wont for previously mentioned reasons.
> ...


Fair enough, but if you feel strongly that way, then do the training and do a better job than them...........


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Phasedout24 said:


> then do the training and do a better job than them...........


With DP? :lol: I don't think so.


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

im sure its possible.if you REALLY wanted to, theres nothing stopping you.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2009)

Claymore said:


> Phasedout24 said:
> 
> 
> > then do the training and do a better job than them...........
> ...


Why not? I'm studying for professional qualifications at the moment as well as working a full time job. It's harder, but still doable as NumbNeo says


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

tinyfairypeople said:


> Thanks for having my back Clay. thought and Inzom. He obviously has issues that have nothing to do with me and is directing them toward me. Something happened in his life to make him that impassioned about the subject and that passion is misdirected. I know he was trying to be mean but honestly, it just makes me feel sorry for whatever he went through.


didn't want to insult you, but seriously, this chemicals make you feel worse, I mean "brain zaps", this sounds very dangerous?! why do you continue to take it?


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Phasedout24 said:


> Fair enough, but if you feel strongly that way, then do the training and do a better job than them...........


You argument is irrational and illogical. Why should I as a sufferer pursue their jobs just so it gets done properly? Voicing my opinion based on facts is well within reason. Although I have been thinking about pursuing a career in any field that helps people that need it, or that is beneficial to society (like psychiatry).


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2009)

Inzom said:


> Phasedout24 said:
> 
> 
> > Fair enough, but if you feel strongly that way, then do the training and do a better job than them...........
> ...


It's neither, anyone can sit whinging about it on the internet but it never gets anyone anywhere. It isn't their job to be a specialist in every single condition and symptom that is known, or to immediately know the answer to any newly arising condition. All they can do is try different things to see what works and what doesn't. . The mind is an incredibly complex thing, it is MUCH harder to accurately diagnose and treat ailments of it than it is for physical things (which it is still fairly difficult to do but generally you can SEE problems with the body, albeit it with scanning/endoscopy/whatever) , new factors are discovered all the time and often there is a lot of guesswork involved simply because of the nature of the beast. I can imagine there is a lot more CPD involved in psychiatry too because of it's subjectivity etc. Not something I would want to do myself, although I do find these things interesting.
Regarding handing things out, the safety testing is pretty rigorous for most medications, although errors do happen (as with the rest of life). I would imagine most would suggest CBT etc as well as medication/instead of. Certainly every doctor I have seen has. At the end of the day, yes they do give things out but it is YOUR choice whether to take them or not. I'd imagine most people would be happy to give something a go if it might help them, but noone is forcing them.


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

yeh if your taking pills your pretty much on a trial and error basis, until you find the right mix of shit you need to make you feel happy with your level of interaction between your senses and the world around you.

i cant see myself taking pills ever, i dont want to knowlingly alter my brainchemistry. if this is the way ive ended up, then ive made my bed, and now ill lie on it.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Phasedout24 said:


> Why not? I'm studying for professional qualifications at the moment as well as working a full time job. It's harder, but still doable as NumbNeo says


Wow, you're mentally stronger than I am right now. I don't know what would happen if I tried to work a full time job :shock: . Its hard enough for me to try to read or concentrate on anything.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Phasedout24 said:


> It isn't their job to be a specialist in every single condition and symptom that is known, or to immediately know the answer to any newly arising condition.


This is not a newly arising condition at all. The first documented case was in the 1800's by a man who asked "is this maddness?".


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

what is the first documented case of anxiety?


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

NumbNeo said:


> what is the first documented case of anxiety?


JEEZZ, people have probably had anxiety since the fall of man. I don't think you could find the first documented case of JUST anxiety. :shock:


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2009)

Claymore said:


> Phasedout24 said:
> 
> 
> > It isn't their job to be a specialist in every single condition and symptom that is known, or to immediately know the answer to any newly arising condition.
> ...


Never said it was.

BUT I don't think there is even a 100% guaranteed cure for many ailments of the mind OR body. The common cold, for example  Cancer, which has a hell of a lot of research done on it, and even now they are only just making headway. That doesn't mean they are incompetent. It just means that these things are a lot more complex than they seem and take a lot of time and a lot of hard work. Compare cancer to DP, in terms of how many people experience it personally (33% roughly for cancer, 2.4% for depersonalisation), then compare how long they have been being researched for and in what volume (I believe depersonalisation studies only started in the early 20th century (1930s?) after it's first naming as a clinical term in 1898, with a slight increased interest in the 1960s but generally very low interest until the beginning of the 21st century) and also how many people even know what it is, and maybe you can see why I don't think that it is in any way odd that the mental health 'industry' as it were haven't cracked it yet.

Look at it this way, they only discovered the first antidepressants in the 1950s and even now they are nowhere near as effective as people would like. It isn't therefore, some major travesty that psychologists/psychiatrists find it difficult to treat dp. Particularly in those people where there is no apparent trigger or cause. I am not saying that Inzom's treatment was right, I just don't like generalisation and am feeling argumentative :wink:


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Phasedout24 said:


> Claymore said:
> 
> 
> > Phasedout24 said:
> ...


Fair enough. :wink:


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

great post to back your points phased.
i agree with your view on the matter.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

NumbNeo said:


> great post to back your points phased.
> i agree with your view on the matter.


ovcourse you fuckin do!!!!! :roll:


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

whats that all about mate?

you needing some attention claymore?....look elsewhere mate..not from me dude. :lol:


----------

